# Greetings!



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

I have just bought myself an old TT, and was searching for answers to my questions when I came across this forum  I am looking forward to a long and happy relationship with you all, and the car! (from the Midlands by the way)


----------



## wilko tt (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi there!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

welcome

fire away with questions ;-)

and where's the pics


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome peeps, I feel all warm and wanted now! I will take some pics tomorrow and get them up


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum  have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome, and don't forget the pics


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Howdi !!! :lol: Enjoy the cars.... THEY ARE AMAZING !!!


----------

